# Winning team



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

좋은 아침 입니다

I would to know how do you translate "Winning team" in korean ? 
 I mean a group of people (a team) who wins everytime. 
Could you write it in korean and romaji if you know ? 

고맙습니다 !


----------



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

I can't edit my post. Sorry. I found a better context : 


> If you are a dynamic person who cares about customers and wants to be part of a* winning team*, if professionalism and dedication drive your quest for excellence, then Brault & Martineau is looking for you.



How can you write this "winning team"  in Korean and in the latin alphabet ? Thanks.


----------



## Rance

Just to clear up little things, winning doesn't mean invincible as your first post implies.
It can mean successful, victorious or charming when used as adjective.
Thus the meaning of "winning team" in the context of your second post would be "successful team".
성공적인 팀  seung gong jeog in tim

Now if you wanted a phrase to describe a team on a winning-streak (which seems to fit better to your first description) you could say 승승장구중인 팀 seung seung jang gu jung in tim
Or to describe an invincible team that is too strong to lose any future games (nor have lost any in the past), then it would be 무적의 팀 mu jeuk ui tim


----------



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

답장을 받아 매우 기뻐 Rance 
I understand better the meaning with your help.
Thank you for writing theses expressions in the two alphabets.

아주 친절하십니다


----------

